

Ask HN: After "@" and "#" it's time to add a new symbol? - needleme

Hello,<p>-- scenario --<p>I&#x27;m the founder of Needle, a social network for vinyl records lovers. In Needle users post their vinyl records and other users can Like and Comment (with @user and #tag) our vinyl records. In our case they can also listen the preview of the song in the vinyl record.<p>-- user case --<p>Today happened that a guy posted a record similar to one in my collection so I thought I wanted to tell him to listen to my record, but I had to say something like:<p>&quot;hey @mrdobelina listen to Todd Terje - Ragysh in my collection, it&#x27;s #awesome!&quot;<p>boring. So I thought that would be cool to directly link the album with a symbol, example:<p>~ragysh<p>that would results in:<p>&quot;hey @mrdobelina listen to ~ragysh it&#x27;s #amazing!&quot;<p>the user can now click ~ragysh to be redirected to my post.<p>-- conclusion --<p>talking generally, now is:<p>@user is used to mention someone
#tag is used to connect arguments<p>~object could be used to connect other users to a specific object<p>-- thoughts --<p>What you think? 
What symbol would you use instead of ~ ?<p>We&#x27;re going to add this feature in Needle soon.<p>-- not intended to be spammy self promotion --<p>Here&#x27;s the video teaser - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;needle_teaser<p>you can download and try Needle at this link, it&#x27;s free and feedback is very appreciated. Soon we&#x27;ll officially launch<p>bit.ly&#x2F;needle_appstore<p>The @mention in comments works very bad, that&#x27;s why we restarted to work on them and the ~ idea came out.
======
NaNaN
Why should we create another complex markup language, instead of using hyper-
links and images/buttons that are already there? Too tired to type?

~~~
needleme
I forgot to say that Needle it's a mobile app, so it's complicated to use
hyperlinks and other things.

I don't think is complex, I think is very usefull. A trigger to an object I
want to share.

Think of Instagram, in a comment of an another user you want to show a pic you
made of the same subject: Hey @user check my ~objectID looks similar

When the user start ~ Instagram will return the thumbnail of my pics, I can
choose the one I want and bam I've created a direct link to one of my pics.
Same goes for Twitter and other apps.

Sure there's other things to think about how it could work in Instagram but it
could be an idea.

------
Someone1234
It seems like a good idea, but what happens for example of two albums (or
singles) have the same exact title? Also do users have to add the album/single
first before using the ~format or is that automated somehow?

~~~
needleme
Ideally I was thinking to let user filter only through the album they have
uploaded. This to avoid to filter thousands of vinyl records in our database.

About the same title I guess that a solution might be the one I've written to
chton down here

------
oswalpalash
Rather than ~, you should use some other symbol which is more common on social
networking platforms like ^. Just a suggestion though :)

~~~
needleme
thanks for the suggestion! =)

------
brokenstapler
I don't understand what problem this would solve. Couldn't they just click
#ragysh to be directed to your post?

~~~
needleme
It actually create a link to a specific object, using #ragysh would show all
the release that have this tag, not the specific one I want to show.

~~~
brokenstapler
Ok, but how is that different than a link? Are you saying that inserting a
tilda will tell the mobile app to link to something? Sorry, I don't see this
solving any problem. I see it just adding another layer of complication to a
system.

~~~
needleme
it is different than a link in the same way that @ will link to a user. The ~
will trigger the list of my object to share. You know when in Instagram you
start typing @ it return the list of user you want to mention? Same goes with
the ~ but it return the list of the object I've posted

------
hammock
Why couldn't you just use @ in this case. The app could parse it later into
whatever symbol you wanted

~~~
needleme
@ is used to mention users, so if we start typing @ it would return the users
list and also the vinyl records list, too much data to filter

------
chton
wouldn't it be more interesting if you enabled the linking ability on any
text? If I use the ~ syntax, I lose the actual name of the record. If it was
possible to just link any text to your posts, it would be a lot clearer.

~~~
needleme
yea it's tru that you actually lose the actual name, however when the user
click it will see the real title. Let's say that it could be a shortcut.

A good "workaround" might be that the ~ trigger the list of album in my
collection (for example ~r filter the album title that start with r) once I
click the album I want in the comment will appear the full clickable title so:
Todd Terje - Ragysh

~~~
chton
that would be an excellent solution. Makes it easy to use and very clear to
both the sender and the receiver.

------
dogem
Maybe try + Like: hey, listen to +ragysh

~~~
needleme
Yes that would be nice, but I was thinking of a character that is not
"commonly" used while chatting, to avoid boring pop up while writing normal
things

------
RogerL
& looks like a G clef, sort of.

~~~
needleme
yea, true!

